# Best Cyclocross bike under $500



## MNdag (Apr 24, 2014)

I would like to get some help on my first cyclocross bike purchase. I am looking around the $500 range, $600 the max. I am looking to race in some local races. At the moment there is nothing used around me.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

If you've shopped much at all you know that there are very few new bikes out there for $500. That eliminates just about all the major brands and bike shops.

I'd normally never tell someone to buy at bike at the mart.
If you really can't get up to the $800+ level I saw a Schwinn cross bike at the mart the other day. It surprised me because it has Shimano 2300 8-speed brake/shift levers. It's not a great bike and you'd have to know enough to get the right size, fit it to you and be a good enough mechanic to adjust and repair it. I didn't see the price but I'm sure it's cheap.

Nashbar has theirs for $550.
Nashbar CX1 Cyclocross Bike - Road Bikes

You have to get the right size and deal with the other problems of buying over the internet (like shipping).
But they have sales pretty often and at times that bike is as much as 20% off.

But again don't think that you have a lot of choice at $5-$600. You'd have many to pick from at the $1000 level.


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here are some other options.

Save Up To 60% Off New Cyclocross Bicycles from bikesdirect.com. Great for commuting, racing or just having fun riding most anywhere.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

Do you have a bike already that could work until you save up a bit more? If you do, it could save you a lot in upgrades down the road. Guys show up for the local cat 5's and some even 4, with hybrids, an occasional road bike, hard tails, and I have even seena couple full sus bikes. I raced a touring bike until it died this spring. 

Point being, maybe do a bit of run what you brung and save up for a better bike; maybe you can snag someone's bike that is upgrading or decided cross isn't for them or get a new end of season sale (I snagged a nos blue for just over half it's original retail, for instance). That way, you won't upgrade your bike in a year.


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

You say there's local cross racing but you can't find anything used? I would keep looking. At that price level you won't find much that's new, but incredible deals can be found on Craigslist.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

WeakSister said:


> You say there's local cross racing but you can't find anything used? I would keep looking. At that price level you won't find much that's new, but incredible deals can be found on Craigslist.


x2 that's gonna be a hard pressed price. CL will be your best bet. You'll have a better chance getting a good frame and components at the original owners depreciation loss. Don't compromise but be wise on where you buy.


----------



## haikalah (Oct 5, 2004)

Right now the Nashbar Steel Cyclocross bike is $850. I got one a couple years ago for my son for $600. The nice thing about that package is Shimano 105 ten speed. Keep a lookout for lower price on that one.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Nashbar has a 2x9 Sora bike for $549, shipped at $572, if you can take the time to build it up right. I'm always a proponent of buy local, but I get that most shops don't carry used, and most new cyclists aren't comfortable with CL/used. 

I have no idea how assembled Nashbar bikes come, but I'm sure that some fine-tuning at the least will be required. 

Don't worry about 2x9 vs 2x10. I have 2007 Tiagra 9s shifters on my CX/gravel/trailer-puller bike and seriously doubt that I would even notice the difference between 9s and 10s in a cyclocross race. Maybe while road riding, but not while CX racing. 

Just be prepared to pony up a few times to get the wheels re-trued or even buy another wheel-set after riding it hard if you're a stout fellow, or just a "ham-fisted" rider. Ham-fisted is something that one of "my" mechanics calls me every time he sell me a replacement part.


----------



## waterlogged (Aug 29, 2009)

There are tons of great bike deals on CL. Like new bikes at 50% or more off retail. You may have to spend a few hours in the car but the deals are out there if you're willing to do your homework. The great deals sell quickly.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

a cheap hardtail mountain bike.

many races allow mountain bikes, with some restrictions. Contact the organizers of the race series you would like to try.

Granted, it will be heavier, and you probably can't shoulder it due to its geometry, but it can be considered as a gateway drug to cyclocross


----------

